# Help ID



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Can someone help ID this Cichlid?



I am pretty sure it is from Lake Tanganyika but don't really know.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Your fish is a Neolamprologus brichardi as most of us know it. There is a possibility that the "Brichardi" name will become "Pulcher", the same name used to classify and identify its close cousin Neolamprologus Pulcher. They arguably believe that through DNA testing that these two species are the same thing, even though there is physical differences.


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks Tony T you are the BEST


----------

